# Suggest a new Camera @20k



## machx2175 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi,

I am planning to buy a digital point & shoot camera. When I see the Sony website, I saw the camera Sony HX9v. This camera is satisfied all my expectations. But I need to explore other great manufactures Canon, Nikon and also other features.

i don't have knowledge about new camera features and also Canon, Nikon cameras.

I mentioned the my expectations and my budget,

Megapixel – 15+
Optical Zoom – 15+
Camera Type – compact
Video – Full HD Quality (1920x1080)
Picture Quality - like HD quality
with Background Defocus
with Sweep Panorama
with Good wide angle

Budget – Max Rs. 20,000 ( USD $350)

Right now, Sony HX9v is in my mind. But i need to know similar cameras with these features. 

Please tell me cameras if anything is there with these features.

Thanks,
Ponmurugan


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2011)

friend I think u have already selected the best with all ur required features...

All the best...


----------



## desiibond (Jun 13, 2011)

Check Nikon S9100


----------

